# Mental health occupational therapist



## Barfooj (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi, what are job prospects like for mental health OT's. I was thinking of Tauranga as there is a mental health facility there. Anyone got any experience of working there?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Barfooj said:


> Hi, what are job prospects like for mental health OT's. I was thinking of Tauranga as there is a mental health facility there. Anyone got any experience of working there?


Occupational Therapist

No experience of the Tauranga facility. My Mrs has been in touch with a couple of key managers at the hospital with a view to working in ICU but at the moment is happy to stay working in practice positions so hasn't taken it any further. The ICU here isn't as full on as she'd be used to anyway.


----------



## Barfooj (Jul 19, 2015)

Is your wife a nurse or OT? I am sure I would like less busy! I am hoping to go over to Tauranga to look at the facilities next year and the surrounding areas! Would have tried a work visa but am too old!!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Barfooj said:


> Is your wife a nurse or OT? I am sure I would like less busy! I am hoping to go over to Tauranga to look at the facilities next year and the surrounding areas! Would have tried a work visa but am too old!!


She was an ICU Sister before we migrated with 20 years experience. She took an extended career break instead of resigning as I had no choice but to resign so as a bit of a safety net in case we went back we thought it best at least one of us would be able to walk back in to their job. It was pretty clear after a short time that we wouldnt be going back to the UK so we just let that career break expire.

She was a bit fed up of the politics and bitching in her job when we left so wanted to try something different and not as manic. With 70 women on shift to please you can imagine it was difficult at times!
She always fancied practice nursing after a few of her ex. colleagues got into it so set about doing the necessary courses and getting some experience. She landed a job as a practice nurse for a year in Wellington but has struggled to find a permanent position here and after spending a couple of years doing that role she's on the fence and at times feels like she misses the buzz of ICU and feels she isn't using her skills or even worse she is losing them. Don't think she'll end up going back as the more time she spends in a practice nurse environment the more she'll get used to it. The practise want her to fill an acute care nurse role which is like an emergency drop in centre at the GP's but no permanent roles available until someone leaves. She's on a casual relief contract at the moment and gets a couple of days a week which suits fine although something more permanent would be good.
One issue she has with hospital work is the shifts. It's impossible for her to work them as I'm full time shifts so working out childcare and school would be a nightmare which is the main reason why she's steered away from the hospital and got into work that's between 8am-6pm Mon to Fri.


----------



## Barfooj (Jul 19, 2015)

Yes it is difficult keeping up your core skills at times! I trained as a cognitive behavioural therapist and worked for four years but cannot combine both skills in the same role to keep up both state registration/accreditation so the CBT had to go, although I can still use it to treat people, I am no longer accredited. Hope she finds something more permanent!


----------

